# Recipes for smelt, silversides or shiners...



## miyassushi (Aug 26, 2010)

I like to net smelt.  I always just fry them up.  I don't usually work with tiny fish but I want to do more with them as they are abundant and low in toxins such as mercury as they are low on the food chain.  Does anybody else have any favorite recipes for these fish?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Popcorn fish.  I like to toss these little guys in flour and salt and then fry until crispy.  Eat the whole thing head to tail.  Good by itself or dipped in a fancy spicy sauce of your choosing.

You can also make a nice fish broth with these little guys.  Great for soup and for storing in the fridge.


----------



## miyassushi (Aug 26, 2010)

Do you have a recipe for smelt soup?


----------



## fr33_mason (Jan 9, 2008)

I brine them in a heavy salt brine and smoke the heck out of them untill they are like jerky.  They are commonly called beer drinker's friends because of the saltiness.

Like  Koukouvagia's popcorn fish, I have also done them up by first marinating in salt, pepper, garlic and vinegar (red wine or white). I then dredge them in a slightly sweet tempura batter, deep fry and served with plenty of sauces.  Tartar with some finely chopped habenero is my personal favorite.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

If you use them for soup you don't eat the fish, you just use them to make the broth.  Start off by sweating onion, celery, and carrots in olive oil, then add the fish and season well adding any aromatics you want (parsley etc).  Fill the pot with water and then simmer for an hour.  When it's done strain well and discard all the fish and veggies and you've got a nice broth.


----------



## miyassushi (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks so much!  Can't wait to try making the broth and the smoked fish and marinated tempura!  Hopefully, I can get out this afternoon to drag for some shiners!


----------

